# DSL + Analog



## Spacemonkey (11. Oktober 2002)

Kann sein, dass ich im falschen Topic bin, aber ich stelle die Frage trotzdem mal.
Wenn ich mir einen Analogen Telefonanschluss und DSL bestelle ist dann der Telefonanschluss besetzt wenn ich im Internet bin oder geht dass?


----------



## Interritor (11. Oktober 2002)

Nein der Telefonanschluss ist nicht besetzt, da in der Vermittlungsstelle Tele. vom DSL "singnal" getrennt wird.


----------



## |mo| (11. Oktober 2002)

Hiho!

Guggst du etwa keine Werbung ?!   
Der nette Herr Robert T-Online erzählt doch immer so viele tolle Sachen, u.a. das man gleichzeitig Telefonieren und Surfen kann!    

Gruß |mo|

PS: Wenn das nicht ginge, wär bei uns ja immer besetzt


----------



## Spacemonkey (11. Oktober 2002)

Aber er erzählt glaube ich immer nur von ISDN und DSL oder?
Außerdem schaue ich fast kein Fernsehen und wenn doch schalte ich bei Werbung geitig ab. 

Dann kann ich mir ja unbesorgt Analog und DSL holen.


----------



## Dunsti (12. Oktober 2002)

> Nein der Telefonanschluss ist nicht besetzt, da in der Vermittlungsstelle Tele. vom DSL "singnal" getrennt wird.



naja, fast  

das Telefon- und DSL-Signal werden schon bei Dir Zuhause in dem kleinen "Kästchen" mit dem sinnigen Namen "Splitter" getrennt 

@Spacemonkey: ja, kannst Du unbesorgt 


Dunsti


----------



## Spacemonkey (12. Oktober 2002)

DAnke für die Infos.


----------

